# Lens filter suggestions for wedding photos?



## japmula (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi All!
Once again, still preparing for this wedding....so nervouse!  :? any suggestions on which filters I should check out for photographing wedding pics? i.e.,  Cokin A148 Wedding #1 White Resin Filter? Or other soft focus filters?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Rainman (Jun 21, 2004)

If you are not familiar with them I wouldn't try soft focus or any special effect type filters before taking a lot of pictures with them on a trial basis.  You really need to make sure you get through a few weddings with crisp focus before experimenting.  Keep it as simple as possible until you are comfortable with the process.  I did wedding photography for several years, and the only special effect I used was a 4 inch square of window screen to hold in front of the lens as star filter for a couple of available light shots from the rear of the church, preferably the balcony or choir loft.


----------



## exposure (Jun 21, 2004)

If you're planning on doing any image processing, I would say... NO filters at all! You can probably get much better results in the computer, and its much safer.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't use many filters when photographing weddings.  A warming filter if I'm shooting color.  A polarizer if we are outside, and the environment is a large part of the image (sky, flowers, foliage).  I don't use any filters with BW unless I'm trying affect a tonal relationship, such as clouds and sky (yellow).


----------

